# Do's and Don'ts _ Storage Boxes



## 1dash1 (May 18, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum for posting this question, but here goes...

I'm thinking of picking up a tackle or tool box to keep my flashlight paraphenalia organized. Perhaps something like the Cabela's: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_121613&id=0042538121630a

I'd like it to carry all of my small tools, soldering iron, DMM, O-rings, glue, loose batteries (AAA, AA, NiMH, alkalines, CR-123a), unused flashlights, etc. Which brings me to my question.

Are there any specific do's and don'ts about storing this stuff (besides common sense things like keeping them dry, away from heat, removing batteries from flashlights before storing them, padding to keep parts from rattling/scratching)? 

In particular, are there problems with storing batteries? I plan on storing the CR-123a's in air-tight plastic dime coin tubes, separated in each tube by some non-conductive spacers (paper, posterboard, or foam). They will be stored indoors, out of the sunlight, max temperature should be less than 30C degrees. (Although humidity is high here, I have no plans for using any dessicant.)

_I read a number of different threads about the dangers of heat, overcharging, overdischarging, unbalanced batteries, punctures, reverse installation, etc. However, I couldn't find one that with recommended procedures for storing Li-ion batteries._

The NiMH and alkalines will just be stored loose or in the 4x and 8x plastic containers commonly sold for them.

*Any tips you can provide me would be most welcomed!*
*.*


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 13, 2008)

1dash1,

I don't know if you already picked up your organizer or not, but Tokunaga's has (or had the last time I checked) a similar organizer. If you are into the heavy duty stuff, I believe they actually had one that was set on rollers.

Regarding the storage of batteries, I remember someone posting awhile back that they only store these types of batteries (li-ion) in a manner that would contain the damage to a small area should one of the cells go bad.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 15, 2008)

BigHonu:

Good idea. I need to go over there anyway to pick up a honing stone. I understand that they are the only store in town that carries anything decent. (The one at Home Depot is better suited for sickles and cane knives.)

Not sure what to do about the rechargeables. As for primaries, I've got a couple of dozen CR-123's. I should probably store most them in the refrigerator, since I only use a couple of them a month.


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 15, 2008)

1dash1, 

You might want to check up on the refrigerator thing. I know it has been discussed here quite a bit before. While I'm not certain of the results, I remember not being swayed enough to store my batteries in the refrigerator. 

Regarding the stone...I remember there being a Kaya's Cutlery on Mamo street that used to carry some decent Arkansas stones and a few Japanese wetstones IIRC. It has been at least 18 years since I have been there though. Also, Hara's store out Kea'au side might have some stones as well, but you might want to call first.


----------



## hikari (Jun 15, 2008)

PMFBI...

If you are planning to use the same storage for both tools and your flashlights, I think you should consider the "tool chest" type storage. On the cheap and light end, Plano has a 4 drawer tackle box (758-005) with a storage area on top (under a hinged lid). The basic design is something like a machinist's tool chest. If you wanna be stylin', then by all means, check out the traditional machinist's type toolboxes--made of wood. (_Da buggas stay 'spensive laidat but_.)

The beauty of this type of storage is that the drawers allow you to keep your lights separate from the tools and in general, everything stays organized. The drawers have movable dividers so you can set up individual comapartments for your lights and parts. This is about as portable as it gets where you can carry your collection as well as tools in one piece of luggage. (Note that the wooden machinist's chests are probably not as adjustable when it comes to the drawer storage.)


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 17, 2008)

BigHonu:

Storing in the 'frig is solely for safety, nothing to do (in my case) with extending the battery life. I'd rather have twenty batteries in the refrigerator and four batteries in my storage box, than all 24 batteries in the storage box. Being careful, of course, about moisture, contact, and warm-up issues.

I've never been in Kay's, but I guess this is a good time to go down there. Thanks!


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hikari:

Thanks!

_I did a fair amout of searching through the department and hardware stores. I finally ended up with an open top toolbox from Home Depot. I picked it because it had sidepockets for easy accessibility to put small items in (small flashlights, pocket knives, battery cases, etc.) and because I could easily slip in and out Plano-type plastic boxes plus my MAHA C-9000 charger._

_A bit bulkier than I first imagined getting, but everything fits._

Any ideas about small pillbox-type containers for storing individual or pairs of AA's and 123 batteries?


----------

